# finally p's trying pellets



## scotth42 (May 4, 2008)

finally my p's are trying the hikari gold sinking pellets but are having trouble eating them i'm feeding the mini ones just 2 of mine are trying them one can get them down good the other is having trouble but does get them down the other are not trying to eat them yet. should i try a bigger pellet would they handle it better there just 4in i also have not fed them in a day i was thinking holding off til they all start eating the pellets now if i could get them to eat the floating one they might go to the surface more


----------



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

How many days did it take for them to start eating the pellets?


----------



## scotth42 (May 4, 2008)

nero1 said:


> How many days did it take for them to start eating the pellets?


1 day without food so far i didn't feed today and i'll wait til tomorrow and just give pellets


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

I never did the pellet thing... I would think it to a pain in the ass getting the pellets from the rocks


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice, its nice if they eat them, but I just use meats and when they get bigger put the pellets in it.


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

I wouldn't go with a bigger pellet if they have a hard time eating the ones you have, but I would get a floating pellet. Just stick with it and they should eventually start eating them, takes time.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

I mixed in a ton when I made my Gel food... Thats kinda all I feed him now (Treats now & then)


----------



## scotth42 (May 4, 2008)

___ said:


> I mixed in a ton when I made my Gel food... Thats kinda all I feed him now (Treats now & then)


they stopped eating them i went back shrimp and fish they ate the sinking pellets for one day then stopped and wouldn't touch them


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

I just started feeding my p's pellets too, I cut their feeding today, so I would try pellets and they are getting use to the food being on top. But once they grab the pellets they eat em' all up. Cant wait for the colors to start coming out. My Tiger Oscars are really red =) So why shouldnt my p's .

Well one is eating all the pellets cuz he is guarding the area where they float too haha


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I bought a pack of hikari gold mini, as I've heard good things about them, soon as i got home threw a bunch in, there was a few left over but they ate as much as they could, the bigest red is 2.5'' and the smallest is around 1.5''.
They grow super fast, i got 8 of them at 1-1.5' now 3 weeks later i have 6 and most of them are nearly 3'' doubled in size


----------

